# Hamburg Reptile Show-this Saturday 6/11/16



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Its that time again! The Hamburg Reptile Expo-this Sat.6/11/16. We will have a great selection of captive bred dart frogs,feeders,bromeliads,plant cuttings,etc! If you are looking for some quality/healthy dart frogs this is the place to go!

Here is a list of frogs we will have for the show:
Azureus Tincs
Brazilian Yellow head Tincs
Robertus Tincs
Matecho Tincs
Patricia Tincs
Powder Blue Tincs
Citronella Tincs
Leucomelas
Green & Black Auratus
Highland Bronze Auratus
Southern Variablis
Tarapoto Imitators
Banded Imitators
Chazuta Imitators
Vanzolini

See you Saturday!


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike Novey of Rainforest Junkies will be there as will I. Here's what I have avail. See www.frogsnthings.com for pics and more info. Looking fwd to seeing you Sat. 

Thumbnails:
R. Ventrimaculatus
R. Imitator Veradero
R. Variablis Southern

Ameerega:
Chrome Bassleri

Adelphobates:
Red galactonatus
Yellow galactonatus

Dendrobates:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Leucomelas
Azureus
Metecho Tinctorius
Patricia Tinctorius
Cobalt Tinctorius

Phylobates:
Vittatus
Terribilis (orange)

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods

Supplies:
Medications
Repashy supplements, Vitamin A, Morning Wood
10g Tank setups
ABG substrate
Live moss
Sphagnum moss
Drosophila media
Brewer's Yeast
Springtail food
Tadpole chow
Coco huts
Film canisters
And more...


Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D. 
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
[email protected]
Www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Ron....any broms this time???


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Always have broms!!!


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Feb 21, 2016)

I think we'll actually be at this show... need to find some stuff for my next build and I need to figure out the frogs that will be going in it. Looking forward to the day and seeing all the frogs!


----------

